# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  virut.ce

## vollz

Пожалуйста помогите излечится от virut.ce и сопутствующих проблем.
Вчера обращался к Вам по телефону за поддержкой. Оператор посоветовал воспользоваться Virus Removal Tool.
Я установил на чистый харддиск свежий Windows, подсоединил зараженный харддиск Windows, и запустил VRT из под Safe Mode.
Файл отчета прилагается.
Жду от Вас скрипт.

С уважением,
Vladimir Kogan
moderated*>>>ни в коем случае не публикуйте в форумах все Ваши данные!!!*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Я установил на чистый харддиск свежий Windows, подсоединил зараженный харддиск Windows, и запустил VRT из под Safe Mode.


1. Логи исследования нужно выполнять только в нормальном режиме и только на зараженной системе.
2. Система, с которой сделан лог, не соответствует минимальным требованиям безопасности. 
*В срочном порядке:*
- Установите Сервис Пак 3  - возможно потребуется активация, и все последующие важные патчи. 
Перед установкой Сервис Пака необходимо выгрузить *все защитные приложения* (антивирус, файрвол а так же резидентные приложения типа TeaTimer (Spybot Search and Destroy) и др.)
- Установите IE 8.

В логе ничего подозрительного не обнаружено.




> Вчера обращался к Вам по телефону


У нас нет телефона  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Воспользуйтесь http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/...?qid=208636998

----------

